# MK1 GTI Pop Out Side Windows?



## ablose1961 (Jan 30, 2007)

Is there such a thing?
I believe there was an aftermarket kit that's pretty much unobtanium now.
But is there a DIY solution retrofitting from some other VW product and using the factory glass?
I'm thinking of Porsche 356 and early 911 rear side windows with the hinges on the B-pillar and the latch at the back corner.
Anything?
Thanks


----------



## silvermountain (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: MK1 GTI Pop Out Side Windows? (ablose1961)*

The company name for the windows you seek is HAPPICH.
They no longer manufacture these, however they occasionally pop up on Ebay especially Ebay.de . Expect to pay in the neighbourhood of $1000 for these now.


----------



## GCP- Mike (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: MK1 GTI Pop Out Side Windows? (ablose1961)*

I got a set of used Happich Mk1 pop outs.
Send me an email if you are interested and we can go from there.
US $ 899.00 shipped.
Mike


----------



## ablose1961 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: MK1 GTI Pop Out Side Windows? (GCP- Mike)*

Thanks Mike.
I sure like them but even at your price it's a bit rich for my Wabbit.
Gotta pass


----------



## passa-te (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: MK1 GTI Pop Out Side Windows? (ablose1961)*

that would look kick ass though...


----------



## ablose1961 (Jan 30, 2007)

OK I'm still hanging on to some hope that I can come up with a breakthrough solution to give us MK1 GTI owners pop-out rear windows without spending half the KBB value of our cars doing so.
I can dream can't I?
Anyway, VW Fox had pop out rear windows. Could you use your GTI glass and the hardware from a Fox then butcher a GTI window gasket to make the seal? Is the circumference of a Fox gasket/seal equal to that of a GTI?
Just a thought. I'm sure bigger brains than mine have worked on this issue.


----------



## silvermountain (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (ablose1961)*

The seal can come from pretty much any vehicle that came with similar windows. The hardware is pretty much universal as well. The complicated/ expensive part is getting the curved and tempered glass made. You could however use polycarbonate. Some types are made to be UV resistant and near glass clarity. (still not cheap) They do however scratch easier than glass.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (silvermountain)*

http://mk1love.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1917
Thanks Mike!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...88990


----------

